# Love my Fire!



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Got it a few days a go and I have to say that I am impressed.  I love this thing!  I have been watching TV shows at night laying in bed and I honestly can say that I love reading on it.  I don't know why but it works for me.  The KK isn't going anywhere but I just wanted to toss out there that I love this little device.  I see so many posts about people being upset with their Fires and I for one could not be happier.  139$ for a peice of portable entertainment.....love it!


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I agree it is a pretty nifty piece of gear. I really like mine, but you will go back to your eInk when you need battery life, or want to read in bright light situations. The eink devices are also a bit easier on the eyes for most folks, and much lighter - easier for long reads for me....

Gratz on your purchase, and ENJOY!


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi. How can I watch movies or tv shows on my Kindle Fire?
I am flying in a few weeks and would love to put a movie or some shows on my Kindle Fire.
Would I be able to watch them in the plane?
THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I took advantage of the $139 deal too, and I have to say, I love this little gadget. I love watching movies and tv shows. The set up was so smooth. It just works for me too. I am enjoying this free trial of prime.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Rj you can purchase or rent movies and tv shows from amazon.com to watch on your fire.  I have two seasons of the walkng dead and several movies on mine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome to the fun time of the Fire!  Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to the Fire Lovers Club! My wife and I each have one, and we love them.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll find plenty of features you'll also fall in love with, brilliant reader


----------



## We Love Kindle (Feb 15, 2012)

The love for the Fire is so strong among the Kindle community! Amazon have taken a BIG step into e-reading with this device! It can only get better!


----------



## Rob Smith (May 14, 2012)

I have a Fire and my wife has an Ipad; Of the two, I prefer the Fire - I'm all about value and getting the most for my $$$.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have both an iPad and a Fire; and for preferences, it depends on what I'm doing and where I'm doing it...


Betsy


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

melodyyyyy said:


> Rj you can purchase or rent movies and tv shows from amazon.com to watch on your fire. I have two seasons of the walkng dead and several movies on mine. Hope this helps.


I watched the first half of Season 2 of The Walking Dead on my Kindle, it was so amazing (Note to the wise though, don't watch intense things while on NY Subways or New Jersey Path, you may miss your stop lol). I paid the full $200 right after Christmas, and it was the best $200 I ever spent. I love reading on it, watching movies, playing games, and surfing the Net. I use the Fire more than I use my Laptop when I'm home (love wifi).

To RJ: make sure that when you buy or rent movies or TV shows, you DOWNLOAD them to the Kindle instead of picking the option of "Watch it Now". If you download it, you don't have to be on wifi to watch it (and you can watch them anywhere), if you click watch it now, you do need wifi to watch it. My nephew made this mistake, and needed his Mom's Mifi to watch his movie. This doesn't apply to the free Amazon Prime movies and shows, you cant download them to watch OFFLINE. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## cheryl_ann36 (May 14, 2012)

Tablets and so cool and I am so happy I have one. Never use my laptop any more ... it needs dusting


----------



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

I just got mine this week and finally set it up today. I'm still learning what all it can do. I like it so far! I had no idea you could watch tv shows and check email, etc. on it.


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

J.J. Oxendine said:


> I just got mine this week and finally set it up today. I'm still learning what all it can do. I like it so far! I had no idea you could watch tv shows and check email, etc. on it.


Yup, it's pretty much a tablet computer, you can pretty much do everything on it. You can download movies and tv shows from the Amazon market. I use my Fire more than my laptop.


----------



## LadaRay (Apr 6, 2011)

Got a Kindle Fire - so far so good. But I still like my tablet better: more functions


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree. I love my Fire. I have an iPad 2 and I never use it.  I have a Kindle 3 too.  But the Fire is the one I choose to read on.  I love that I can see it so easily.  And i love the size.  It is perfect for me to hold and read. I seem to be able to read faster on this than any of my other devices. I am a staunch Apple fan, do not get me wrong. And the iPad 2 is a great device.  But the Fire is the one I use, hands down.  The e-ink Kindle is a thing of the past for me.  I like the brightness of the Fire screen. I do not use it for email or browsing except to go to Amazon and buy books and browse books and read reviews.  When push comes to shove that is what I want a device for.  My MacBook Air is light as a feather and does all my heavy internet lifting.  So, I can't recommend the Fire enough!!!


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I love my fire too..... I thought I loved my kk3g when I got it but then I got my fire and I hate to say my kk3g is very neglected.


----------



## Darren Perman Author (Jun 11, 2012)

Thinking of getting a Kindle Fire for my 12 year old daughter this year…thanks for all the great feedback!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was at a friend's house this weekend, and her nephew was celebrating his 7th birthday.  They gave him an iPad (without a case).  Right away they were hovering over him, nervous about the possibility of an accidental drop on the floor.  I couldn't help myself and blurted out "Did you consider getting him a fire, it's much more kid-friendly".  I felt bad afterwards for sticking my nose in thier business, but I'm so impressed with the sturdiness of my Fire that I'd have no problem giving it to a (supervised) 7 year old boy.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

My 7 year old is dying for a Kindle Fire (since everyone else in our house has one) and could easily take care of it.  She's fine with the Ipad, but just doesn't realize the expsiveness (is that a word) of it.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I got our 3 1/2 year old grandson a Fire. I installed Go Launcher on it, and all of his apps are shortcuts on the desktop. I got a rubberized case for it (and yes, he's dropped it a few times). No problems at all with it. He's even got some movies on it, and has figured out how to get to the Kindle launcher so he can watch them. I do have the parental controls on it, so he can't accidentally download/buy stuff. He absolutely loves it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

docmama28 said:


> I was at a friend's house this weekend, and her nephew was celebrating his 7th birthday. They gave him an iPad (without a case). Right away they were hovering over him, nervous about the possibility of an accidental drop on the floor. I couldn't help myself and blurted out "Did you consider getting him a fire, it's much more kid-friendly". I felt bad afterwards for sticking my nose in thier business, but I'm so impressed with the sturdiness of my Fire that I'd have no problem giving it to a (supervised) 7 year old boy.


The grandkids have played with my iPad since they were 8. I got the accidental damage insurance for it precisely so I could give it to the youngest kids without freaking out. And they know not to leave it on the floor, always put it on a table when they're done. That's my main rule, that and clean hands. I'd recommend the insurance and the rules for a Fire, too....

Betsy


----------

